# Come see Peluito's King Bumi



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, Bumi came home on Sunday and we LOVE him already, all of us! I met Arlene on Saturday as well as the Peluito Gang, they are all gorgeous! We had a lot of fun and ate our hearts out! Gosh I love Mexican food!:focus:

Ok, so Bumi did Ok in the flight. I took him out for half the flight and he slept on my lap. The guy next to me helped hide him during the flight but I got caught at the end and had to return him to the bag.:redface: He peed on a pad at the airport as soon as we landed, I was (am) so proud of him!

My children (they are 6 y/o) loved him. They haven't touch their toys in 2 days :clap2: and DH...I never thought he would be so in love with a pup. He calls himself "Daddy" when he talks to Bumi, and is looking for the dog the whole day, like is his son and he needs to know where he is. Is really funny and sweet to watch! Bumi already peed outside twice, with DH (so he is proud of himself) because anytime I take the dog outside he just wants to play and run! 

He is sleeping all night and just doing wonderful. He is eating like a champ and loving all the attention.
Here are some pics of him last Sunday when we were ready to leave for the airport and then some that I just took a few minutes ago in the kitchen (showing his markings).
God I love him so much!
PS: Arlene did such a wonderful job socializing him, today, DH was using his tools (he's remodeling one of our bathrooms) and Bumi wasn't even bothered at the noise. He is such a joy!
Thanks Arlene, I am super happy I got a Peluito, Couldn't have made a better choice!:cheer2:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

These are from today...


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah!! :tea: Congratulations on your baby boy. 
I had such a wonderful time! Zury and I are buddies now and forever  
I am so happy to hear everything is going well and that Bumi is the King Bumi of the house. Give that boy lots of kisses from us, I walk by the empty expen in my living room and still expect to see him and his siblings there jumping up and down for me to hold them LOL!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Ohhh I LOVE those pictures Zury!! Thank you thank you thank you for sharing them


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I forgot to say that I have grown a "tail" since Sunday. Yup, that dog is my new tail, everywhere I go he is right behind me, if I take off to the kitchen he runs like a maniac and skids half way through the kitchen. Is so funny to watch him!
Right now, he is sleeping right next to me.
And I have to say something about his eyes. He looks at you and is like he is talking, is amazing! For some reason my heart melts anytime he looks up at me, which is every what...2 minutes. I am so in love with this babe!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awww, congrats on your new addition


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Pretty pup!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations! He is so adorable. Isn't it amazing how large your heart swells whenever you think of or look at your new guy? It always surprises me how deep my love for mine is.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Awww, congrats on brining your new baby home Zury! Bumi is so sweet and such a lucky boy, I love his markings. Enjoy and keep the updates coming


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm so happy for you and your family, Zury. Isn't it amazing how quickly they 'worm' their way into your heart? King Bumi is adorable!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations on King Bumi! 

It sounds like Bumi's temperament is very much like Kodi's... totally fearless but sweet and cuddly at the same time. I think we can partly chalk that up to the breed, but also to the fantastic work their breeders did in early socialization. 

I know I'm preaching to the choir here, but after my experience with Kodi, and yours with Bumi, I can't fathom why anyone would take a chance on a pet store or puppy mill puppy. 

We've had Kodi for one week today, and he astounds me every day. Congratulations on getting Bumi, we can watch them grow up together!

Karen


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, and I had to laugh at "King" Bumi... I started calling Kodi "His Puppiness". But my 18 year old son rolled his eyes and said he was NOT going to live in the house with a royal dog. So now it's back to just Kodi. (or "puppy face" or "fluffy puppy" or lots of other endearments!)

Karen


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He's darling, congratulations! It is amazing how quickly they find their place in our hearts!


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

He is such a sweetheart ~ Congrats on the little guy!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome home Bumi. He is so adorable.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a little sweetie! I guess the wait was worth it!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I am GFETE at your obvious infection with MHS and love for King Bumi. I can't wait for more pictures and stories about your little royal puff.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's such a sweet boy and he's just adorable! I know how you feel, the love for these little dogs is amazing! Who knew??? :bounce:

They're the sweetest doggies!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats on bringing King Bumi home  He's a doll!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Your little Bumi stole my heart the first time I saw his adorable face. I love those pictures, especially the one in his carrier and this one. 

If you think you love him now, just wait . . . my heart could still burst when I look at mine. Have fun with your sweet baby boy.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

What a cutie pie! Thanks for posting...I love puppy pics!!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations!
He is so adorable.
Havs are just the best. I know you and your family are going to fall more in love with Bumi each day.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He's beautiful!
Great job Arlene!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

He couldn't get cuter!! Enjoy...this is a wonderful breed.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

AHHHHH little King Bumi is adorable! Enjoy him!

Holly & Murphy Moe


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone! He's on my lap right now as I type.
I call him Boom Boom or Boom Boy. He's a quick learner, I tell you. Today he learned how to go up a step from the playroom to the kitchen (pretty high actually, is not a low easy step).

He is my shadow right now, constantly behind me


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

congrats zury & arlene, it looks like a perfect match! well done, and good job on posting pics right away! he's adorable!!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratulations and what a totally adorable little boy! I love that your children haven't touched their toys. Jane


----------



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow, he's gorgeous, congrats. Makes me even more excited to bring home our pup on Aug 9th. Great pictures!!!

KellyA


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Happy to say that Bumi (boom boom as I call him) is peeing and pooping outside. We are constantly taking him out and he knows, so the minute he steps outside he does his business. If we forget he will either go to his pad or mark one of my kitchen rugs. I have washed them more than 5 x in a week! lol But we can't complain, he is only 11 wks old, so I think he is doing great.

He is loving his food (raw chkn mix with veggies and organs from Oma's pride). He is going for shots next weekend and is doing great so far!
I have to snap some pics later today and post them!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Awwww sweet and smart Mr. King Bumi!!!! Yeah!!! 
His brother Spock just weighed in at 4 pounds 9 ounces yesterday


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

He is adorable Zury and I'm so glad things are going well. Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Zury,

Milo and I are thrilled to welcome Bumi to Connecticut. We hope to meet him soon! Felicidades!

Joyce


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

A healthy , beautiful puppy, congratulations!! I love the name Bumi!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

King Bumi is a really handsome guy. We know what you mean about falling in love with the Havanese puppy. My DH told someone he would never ask me to chose between him and Smarty because he wouldn’t like the answer.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I took this picture this morning after I brushed his hair and cleaned his eyes (they were still wet from the wet cotton ball I used). He has the most adorable face ever!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

You are right about that.....He dose have the most adorable face ever!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He's adorable, Zury!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrats Zury. He is so adorable. I'm in love with his face!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Cutest boy!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Don't let that sweet face fool you, he is a little devil! :evil:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

*12 Weeks Old Today*

Here is Mr. Bumi...again. I can't stop taking pictures of him!:gossip:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He looks so precious - I know you just can't get enough of the sweet boy!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Ooooh I love that one!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

*You're famous Bumi*

Buuuuuuuumi! Boom boom! You are famous. 
Check it out 

http://www.havanesegallery.hu/show_dog.php?id=25240


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

peluitohavanese said:


> Ooooh I love that one!


Arlene, remember that I told you about how my Zuly used to pounce on me when I got really quiet and walked in slow motion?, Well, Bumi is doing the same, he was ready to pounce on me just before I spanned this picture.

He really is a comedian.

Ah, and I checked the galery already, He looks so cute!!! Gracias.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

What a cutie -- and you can really tell he's personality-packed! Jane


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

tabby2 said:


> What a cutie -- and you can really tell he's personality-packed! Jane


Got that right! He's a riot.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I love the pictures, keep them coming!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats on your new puppy, Zury. He is adorable, and that face is so sweet. Glad everything is going so smoothly with Bumi and your family!
Gina


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Carefulove said:


> Here is Mr. Bumi...again. I can't stop taking pictures of him!:gossip:


I never get tired of puppy pictures so please keep snapping away. He is so cute.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

What a little sweetheart! Beautiful markings on that cootchi cootchie face : ) Thank you for sharing the photo's.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Carefulove said:


> God I love him so much!
> PS: Arlene did such a wonderful job socializing him, today, DH was using his tools (he's remodeling one of our bathrooms) and Bumi wasn't even bothered at the noise. He is such a joy!
> Thanks Arlene, I am super happy I got a Peluito, Couldn't have made a better choice!:cheer2:


Congratulations on a beautiful little doll Zuri and way to go Arlene!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Tks Jan!

Here are some recent pictures of Bumi. I have not re-touch them so the light is not the best.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The last one is adorable!!!


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

The last one is too precious!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh that last one is Calendar Material. Please keep a large size of it handy for next year.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Little Bumi is too cute for words! that last picture is just darling.

Holly & Murphy


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

I just love how he is growing up and that last picture is ooooooh so nice!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

His sleeping pictures are precious. I have one of him hanging off the same bed, but in that one he was out. 
And yes, he is growing very fast.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh my gosh, he is growing fast! If possible, it looks like his face is getting darker....too cute!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Precious !!!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Too cute!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh, he's way too adorable!!!! I loved the first one and the last two the best.
Gina


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Bumi is now 4.6 lbs!

He had shots yesterday and Dr. said he is doing great.
But for what I understood, he should have gotten 3 sets of shots before his 16 wk. He only got 2 sets and Dr said he needed no more. Why is that?


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Did Bumi get the Lyme disease shot? Living by the shore in CT, I made sure that Milo got one.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I made sure Kodi got his too. I'm in MA, but I know too many dogs (and horses and people!!!) who have gotten Lyme not to want to try to prevent it if I can. My horses get Lyme vaccinated too... I only wish they had an approved vaccine for people!

Karen


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Dr. mentioned it but I wasn't so sure I wanted him to get it so soon. He's getting his rabies at 6 months (he's now 4) so maybe then I'll talk to the Dr. so we can give it to him a few wks after the Rabies.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

This was yesterday. Bumi played so much with his cousin (my sister's Hav) that he was dead tired by 6PM.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

OMG that boy is a'growin!! He is soooooo cute


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, he is just way too cute for his own good.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

That is one super cute Hav puppy!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

I would never give a puppy the Lyme vaccine. I don't give it to my adults either, do your research and decide for yourself but there has been a lot of controversy over this vaccine.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

jillnors2 said:


> I would never give a puppy the Lyme vaccine. I don't give it to my adults either, do your research and decide for yourself but there has been a lot of controversy over this vaccine.


Thanks. I haven't done it yet and won't be doing it this year anyway. We'll see about next year. In fact, I haven't given Bumi anything other than his puppy shots (one more next weekend). I still haven't done the heartworm, fleas preventive meds, etc. He doesn't really spend much time outside and when he does is only in our yard where no other dogs go. He goes out a lot but is usually inside a bag with me.
I am not big in using meds, not even for myself!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh - he is such a cutie!!!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Awwww that is so nice to hear. True velcro!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Yup, Mr. Bumi knows every Home Depot, Lowes, Walmart, Target and even BJs around town (event hough he's not allowed in BJs):redface:

This Saturday, we went to a Fair around here and I took him. Everyone had to stop and touch/hold him. There was even a family that knew he was a Hav and bombarded me with questions. They passed Bumi from hand to hand for about 20 minutes (and he loved everyone of them!):gossip:

He really is like Velcro


----------



## Jamaica (Sep 6, 2009)

He's really cute!!! I agree, His eyes are adorable.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

So, Bumi is now 21 wks, I have no idea how much he weights, but he is growing fast. He has lost a bunch of teeth already (at least 10-12).
I took these last weekend (early in the AM, so pardon the shadows). The one of him on the grass was taken two weekends ago. He was playing with my boys and my mom.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Bumi is a handsome fellow - just adorable!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Goodness he's a cutie! But, where are his eyes? :wink:


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

OMG look at that handsome boy! And look at that show stack with that beautiful rise hee hee!! He is looking gooooood!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He's soo pretty!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Zury,

He's adorable!!!!

Gina


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Leslie said:


> ...But, where are his eyes? :wink:


Eyes?, what eyes? Havs have eyes? eep:


----------

